# Fish Au Gratin



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

2 pounds any fish (I like halibut)
1 cup Mozzarella Grated
1/4 cup Swiss Grated
1 Cup Mayo
1/2 Cup Bread crumbs
2 lemons
Salt and Pepper


Preheat oven to 375. Cut the fish into chunks and place in glass baking dish. Squeeze on lemons and season with salt and pepper. Combine all other ingredients and cover the fish. Bake 25-30 minutes until top browns.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Now that does sound mighty tasty... :wink: :wink:


----------

